# Must Have Lawn Products



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm really curious what you'd list as your "must have" lawn products.

I'm still a newb but so far it's the following:

Milorganite 3 times a year
Prodiamine twice a year
Bifenthrin
Monument75
Celsius spot treatment of weeds

Go!


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Certainty
Imidicloprid
Prodiamine
Celsius
Bifen
Dormant oil
Daconil (not labeled for the lawn, but great on shrubs, etc.)
PPZ
Azoxy


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I will no longer be using Milorganite. Here are my must have's...

- Ringer Lawn Restore
- Humic Acid
- RGS (added this year)
- AIR-8 (added this year)
- FEature (added this year)
- Permithren
- Celcius (added this year)
- Prodiamine
- PGR
- Surfactant


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Austinite said:


> I will no longer be using Milorganite. Here are my must have's...
> 
> - Ringer Lawn Restore
> - Humic Acid
> ...


Why no to milo


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > I will no longer be using Milorganite. Here are my must have's...
> ...


Several reasons, but its becoming harder to get locally now that HD dropped it. And honestly, I just don't see the need with everything else I am putting in the lawn. I already feel I am over the top with what I currently use.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Great topic by the way, will be interesting to see everyone items.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


Man, those are some $$$$ products!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Surprised N-P-K didn't show up yet ;P


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Glyphosate
Prodiamine
Celsius
NIS, MSO, or HSMSO
Ammonium sulfate
Something for sedges
PGR if I want to stay married and not cut the grass every other day.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


True. But... the ones that are really expensive, are super concentrated and very little quantity is used, so they will literally last for years. Like PGR (which I forgot to add to the list, just edited) - I think I'd still have some in 15 years from now, so the breakdown makes it worth it. But yeah, certainly not cheap.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


Say I stick with milo, you think air 8 is worth it even if I core aerate?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


Honestly I just put down air8 and will be reviewing it soon. But my plan is to NOT core this year and just use air8. I got a soil profiler so that I can see the difference.

Assuming air8 works, it will do great even if you core the yard. Coring, even if you go in 2 directions, still leave 70% of the yard unaffected. And if you make too many passes, well, then you're just making a mess.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


It just sounds so gimmicky!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


I know it does, but I am going to try it and wait to see for myself. i will review soon!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

*My must have products:*
Urea/Ammonium Sulfate
Sulfate of Potash/Potassium Nitrate
PGR(T-Nex)
Celsius
Certainty
MSO or NIS Surfactant
Permethrin or Bifenthrin
Prodiamine

*Nice to have:*
Wetting agent
Fungicide


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Pre Emergent 
Fertilizer 
PGR
Celsius
Some kind of Insecticide

More isn't always better


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

J_nick said:


> Pre Emergent
> Fertilizer
> PGR
> Celsius
> ...


Let's trade lawns :lol: damn that looks good!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Austinite said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > Pre Emergent
> ...


That grass was only 2 months old. I had seeded it earlier that year :mrgreen:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This is what I'll be using this year.

Pre emergent- prodiamine, diythpor, pennant Magnum, simizine
Celsius
Imidacloprid
N-EXT products

I have much more stuff but I think this is what I'm going with this year.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

J_nick said:


> Pre Emergent
> Fertilizer
> PGR
> Celsius
> ...


Beautiful! How often do you spray insecticide?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

J_nick said:


> Pre Emergent
> Fertilizer
> PGR
> Celsius
> ...


Also, what pgr do you use?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I spot spray insecticide on a as needed bases (basically when I see a couple ant mounds). When I mix up a batch I'll go around the house too since I've already got some in the tank.

I use Podium for PGR. It's the same 11.3% Trinexapac-ethyl as a lot of the PGR's


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

J_nick said:


> I spot spray insecticide on a as needed bases (basically when I see a couple ant mounds). When I mix up a batch I'll go around the house too since I've already got some in the tank.
> 
> I use Podium for PGR. It's the same 11.3% Trinexapac-ethyl as a lot of the PGR's


And what's your application schedule like for pgr? This is a new product for me!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think that most of us that mow low use .25 oz/M and use the Greenskeeper App. It uses GDD(Growing Degree Days) to let you know when to reapply as it is based off temperature. It's also nice as it can keep track of how much product you are putting down on your lawn for other things like NPK.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think that most of us that mow low use .25 oz/M and use the Greenskeeper App. It uses GDD(Growing Degree Days) to let you know when to reapply as it is based off temperature. It's also nice as it can keep track of how much product you are putting down on your lawn for other things like NPK.


I meant to ask what is the typical times during the year to apply PGR? It is considered a must have for every lawn? I've read that it helps grass thickness so I'm very interested in this. I'm a newb and just found out about pre emergent...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Dallaslawnnut, start here. PGR is heroin.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> @Dallaslawnnut, start here. PGR is heroin.


Awesome, I'll start reading. Just to confirm, PGR will thicken my Bermuda correct?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Awesome, I'll start reading. Just to confirm, PGR will thicken my Bermuda correct?


It depends on what you mean by thicken. It will grow more dense due to shorter internodes.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome, I'll start reading. Just to confirm, PGR will thicken my Bermuda correct?
> ...


Really great pic. I have an older Bermuda lawn in my backyard that I want to really focus on to get better density.

Do you know where I can buy a quart or small container of PGR by any chance?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Really great pic. I have an older Bermuda lawn in my backyard that I want to really focus on to get better density.
> 
> Do you know where I can buy a quart or small container of PGR by any chance?


here


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Really great pic. I have an older Bermuda lawn in my backyard that I want to really focus on to get better density.
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> *My must have products:*
> Urea/Ammonium Sulfate
> Sulfate of Potash/Potassium Nitrate
> PGR(T-Nex)
> ...


How do you use your certainty during the year?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I use it mainly to spot spray sedges.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Here are my lists:

Regular Maintenance (in order of impact)
Prodiamine - twice per year.
Fertilizer (whichever is cheapest per lb of N) - once every two weeks.
T-NEX PGR - application intervals determined by GDD (tracked in the GreenKeeper app).
FEature - applied with PGR for convenience.
Tournament Ready - once a month or so.

Spot Treatments/Special Use
Celsius
2,4-D (broadleaf control)
Sedgehammer/Sedge Ender (sedge control)
Azoxystrobin/Propicanizole (fungicides)
Glyphostate (I don't really use this much at all anymore TBH)

Insect Control
Bifenthrin
GrubEx


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

_Must_ is kinda strong 

Level 1
good mowing practices (1/3 rule, sharp blades, etc.)
irrigation system
sprayer
pre emergent (prodiamine)
spreader
fertilizer, generic slow release
selective herbicide as needed (Celsius, MSO)

Level 2
soil test
soil amendments based on test results
spray marker dye
verticutting
reel mower
backpack sprayer + TeeJet Valves
Heavy Duty spreader

Level 3
leveling
greens mower
Plant Grower Regulator (PGR)


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

J_nick said:


> Pre Emergent
> Fertilizer
> PGR
> Celsius
> ...


What fertilizer do you use?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I was using a 40-0-0 slow release with 4% iron, I'm pretty sure they quit making it though. Last year I used a fert from Walmart that was a 26-0-2 with 6.5% slow release and 7.8% iron.

I'm not that picky. Something high in the nitrogen and low on the P and K. My soil test showed I have adequate amounts of P & K. If it has a lot of iron that's a bonus.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

My must have lawn products: Soil with grass...


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

J_nick said:


> I was using a 40-0-0 slow release with 4% iron, I'm pretty sure they quit making it though. Last year I used a fert from Walmart that was a 26-0-2 with 6.5% slow release and 7.8% iron.
> 
> I'm not that picky. Something high in the nitrogen and low on the P and K. My soil test showed I have adequate amounts of P & K. If it has a lot of iron that's a bonus.


Lowes has a 34-0-0 that I use.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Dallaslawnnut, start here. PGR is heroin.


Less is more @J_nick?

Yes PGR is highly addictive. Proceed with caution.

I've been referring it to the cocaine of lawn care.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@wardconnor just saying you don't need thousands of dollars in chemicals to have a nice lawn.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

J_nick said:


> @wardconnor just saying you don't need thousands of dollars in chemicals to have a nice lawn.


I agree. More mowing less worrying


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

J_nick said:


> @wardconnor just saying you don't need thousands of dollars in chemicals to have a nice lawn.


I agree, I pull every weed I see. More labor less money..


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Milorgonite (I'll find a slow release alternative if the shortage continues)
General Purpose Fertilizer (13-13-13) (last fall app)
Prodiamine 65 WDG
Celsius WG
Taslar P (AI - Bifenthrin)
Scott's DiseaseEx (AI - Azoxystrobin)
Propiconazole 14.3
Daconil (AI - Chlorothalonil)(landscaping only)
Adding to the rotation:
Dithoipyr
Headway G
Eagle 20EW


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Spend the money on a good mower. There is a point of diminishing returns that is rapidly reached just applying more stuff. I have seen a lot of low input Bermuda lawns. Main input is reel cutting them low 2-3 times per week.

Those low input lawns look as good as or better than the lawns that are on a chemical program that outclasses the professionally treated lawns. Particularly when those lawns are mowed with a rotary mower.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

In order of importance:

1) Pre-Em (Barricade and Isoxaben)- huge improvements after 1 year
2) Revive (helps break up my hard clay soil and the water to behave differently by going down into the root zone rather than just the first inch or so)
3) Organic fert (10-0-2) with plant-based protein amino acids
4) Supplemental light dose of Liquid Lawn every 1-2 weeks
5) Sevin granular to prevent bugs

Couple all of this with proper mowing every 4-5 days and I've had great improvements.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Spend the money on a good mower. There is a point of diminishing returns that is rapidly reached just applying more stuff. I have seen a lot of low input Bermuda lawns. Main input is reel cutting them low 2-3 times per week.


Hear, Hear


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Spend the money on a good mower. There is a point of diminishing returns that is rapidly reached just applying more stuff. I have seen a lot of low input Bermuda lawns. Main input is reel cutting them low 2-3 times per week.
> 
> Those low input lawns look as good as or better than the lawns that are on a chemical program that outclasses the professionally treated lawns. Particularly when those lawns are mowed with a rotary mower.


Amen. :thumbup:

I would call my lawn proof that you can grow some nice looking bermuda in less than optimal soil conditions. There are a lot of great products out there, but at the end of the day I firmly believe that the appearance of my lawn would benefit more from an extra cut a week than anything else.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

List is longer than this, but here are my must haves - the bare minimum:

Dihydrogen Oxide
Mower and all it takes to run it (gasoline, oil, etc)
Prodiamine
Urea
Propacanizole
Grub preventer


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ware said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Spend the money on a good mower. There is a point of diminishing returns that is rapidly reached just applying more stuff. I have seen a lot of low input Bermuda lawns. Main input is reel cutting them low 2-3 times per week.
> ...


For decades, the average maintained lawn in Hawaii was Tifgreen 328. No preemergent, no Celsius, not even Three Way(Tifgreen is killed by normal rates of Three Way). Its maintenance consisted of 21-0-0 or 16-16-16 if its owner thought it needed fertilizer. Some old school insecticides were used for Armyworm. What was done was weekly mowing or even twice weekly mowing with a reel mower. Height of cut was as low as one could go without killing the grass. Those lawns all went away by the 1990s because a plague of Take all and Nematodes came through destroying all of those lawns. They were all replaced by either Seashore Paspalum or El Toro Zoysia. Many of the lawns that were replaced with Seashore Paspalum were soon re done in El Toro. Disease issues. But the cultural practice of mowing reel low stuck. Of course, the lawns that are rough cut have way more issues than the lawns that are reel low.

I used to not mow the lawns I treat. I took all comers. I then got into some unfortunate situations and also realized that I cannot out spray bad mowing. Hard to make a lawn look like Augusta or Waialae CC when the mowing program involves a rotary mower if you are lucky and string trimmers used as the mower. Now that I control the mowing, my lawns require far less inputs vs a lawn that is rough cut.


----------

